# Count to 100,000 using only pics



## Road Guy




----------



## MA_PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## MA_PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## vee043324




----------



## vee043324

(I LITERALLY just won this entire thread)


----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## MA_PE

Audi driver said:


>


Here I fixed it for you.  (notice that no number is needed)


----------



## leggo PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Kalika PE




----------



## vee043324




----------



## timmer1026




----------



## Violator




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## MA_PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## vee043324




----------



## MA_PE




----------



## Kalika PE




----------



## MA_PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## MA_PE




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## timmer1026




----------



## vee043324




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## MA_PE




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## MA_PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Mr. Zane

arty-smiley-048:



arty-smiley-048:


----------



## MA_PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## MA_PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## MA_PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## MA_PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## MA_PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## MA_PE




----------



## Master slacker

:holyness:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Master slacker said:


> :holyness:


Ahhh, wasted.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## envirotex




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Road Guy

(It's in there -77)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## Violator




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Not permitted on FE PE


----------



## vee043324

(it's been 84 years)


----------



## leggo PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

{The new pass percentage}


----------



## leggo PE

More whiskey!


----------



## cement




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Kalika PE




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## ruggercsc




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Dleg




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## ruggercsc




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dleg




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## Dleg

128 year old woman - says she has never lived a happy day in her 128 years






So I guess we have that to look forward to!


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## ruggercsc




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## snickerd3




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## ruggercsc




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The first rule of






that you ALWAYS talk about


----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## cement




----------



## P-E




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## vee043324




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## roadwreck




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## knight1fox3

I've been waiting for this one. Great movie!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## Kalika PE




----------



## ruggercsc




----------



## wilheldp_PE




----------



## cement




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dleg




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## ruggercsc




----------



## Dleg

So exciting!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Supe




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## MA_PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## MA_PE

Double post


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Jbone27 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Dleg




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## User1




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## User1




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Dleg




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## envirotex




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## ruggercsc




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Violator




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Highway heading "west" to my home town...


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Mr. Zane

vhab49_PE said:


>


you can use this picture many times.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Fail for not having 304


----------



## MA_PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## MA_PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## civengPE




----------



## civengPE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Jbone27 PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dleg

LOL


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg

Hotwheels Taco Truck


----------



## Supe




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Jbone27 PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Supe




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Supe




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg

^ Hmm, a ballsack creator.


----------



## Supe




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Jbone27 PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Jbone27 PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg

What's that pink stuff on the banana?


----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## Supe




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Supe

Best part about this image search - turns out there's a "stacksandcracks.com" to accommodate both the trucks and ladies in your life...


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe

I have one of these!



Ble_PE said:


>


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Jbone27 PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## MA_PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## Jbone27 PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## leggo PE

Dleg said:


>


^^Saw this and realized that I think it's for this Thursday, here in my town.


----------



## Dleg

It's hard to read, but the print at the top does say this is issue 400


----------



## cement




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Mr. Zane

I like 403 and 404...


----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Supe




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Err... computer had a brain fart... it WAS on 399 when I looked at this thing!


----------



## Supe




----------



## Mr. Zane

Moskvich 412


----------



## Supe




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Supe




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Really... I thought 420 would be gone in a blink.  Also, the selection of non weed 420... pretty non existent.

*



*

*Bonus 420 image.*


----------



## Supe

Deliberately skipped it - don't need that in my work browser history!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Supe said:


> Deliberately skipped it - don't need that in my work browser history!


Good move.  I don't think my people will care, and if they do, they can look a the rest of my browser history and see there is a trend.


----------



## Supe




----------



## Dleg

Supe said:


> Deliberately skipped it - don't need that in my work browser history!


Exactly. I stayed away for that same reason!


----------



## Supe




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dleg

vhab49_PE said:


> Good move.  I don't think my people will care, and if they do, they can look a the rest of my browser history and see there is a trend.


Wow, you turned this one down?


----------



## Dleg




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## Violator

432


----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Supe




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dleg said:


> Wow, you turned this one down?


Apparently that is located in a blocked location so I can't see it at work. Obv. would have been another great choice.


----------



## Jbone27 PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Jbone27 PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## MA_PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## MA_PE




----------



## MA_PE




----------



## MA_PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Fail, you skipped 456.






Next should be 458


----------



## Supe




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## cement




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Mr. Zane

*AMG G63 - Edition 463...*


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Jbone27 PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Supe




----------



## Jbone27 PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Jbone27 PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Jbone27 PE




----------



## thekzieg




----------



## Dleg

Why does the guy in the main picture look like he just got caught doing something he should be doing?


----------



## Supe




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Jbone27 PE




----------



## MA_PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## cement




----------



## Supe




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## Jbone27 PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Apparently, the Chinese pronunciation for "5-20" is very similar to "I love you" and has turned May 20th into a variation of Valentines day...

https://www.lindamandarin.com.sg/blog/may-20th-a-romantic-day-in-chinese/


----------



## leggo PE

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Apparently, the Chinese pronunciation for "5-20" is very similar to "I love you" and has turned May 20th into a variation of Valentines day...
> 
> https://www.lindamandarin.com.sg/blog/may-20th-a-romantic-day-in-chinese/


Picture doesn't work.


----------



## Mr. Zane

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Apparently, the Chinese pronunciation for "5-20" is very similar to "I love you" and has turned May 20th into a variation of Valentines day...
> 
> https://www.lindamandarin.com.sg/blog/may-20th-a-romantic-day-in-chinese/


Actually its 5-2-1... arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## kevo_55

BTW, that 5-20 thing does not sound the right in Chinese. Did Americans write that?


----------



## MA_PE

leggo PE said:


> Picture doesn't work.


I googled this device and I still don't know what it does.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## MA_PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## cement




----------



## Ble_PE

Heh, butted.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## kevo_55




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Supe




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Supe




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dleg




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Some recumbent love for @csb


----------



## Dleg




----------



## kevo_55




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Jbone27 PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Supe

The level of win in this is too much to describe, especially when taking into account the misspelling of "coaching" in the ad.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## envirotex




----------



## Dleg




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dleg

I do not endorse the veracity of this statement.


----------



## Supe




----------



## BigWheel




----------



## Supe




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Supe




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Supe




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dleg




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dleg




----------



## cement




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Supe

The 611 is actually at the transportation museum in NC, and they even ran it some earlier this year.  It is a seriously cool piece of equipment.


----------



## Dleg




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Supe




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg

It's hard to read the 625 on this, but even harder not to post it:


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## kevo_55




----------



## Dleg

I'm an asshole...


----------



## P-E

Dleg said:


> I'm an asshole...


A sol, a sol a soldier I will be...


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dleg




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Supe




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dleg

^That's a hot philtrum.


----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dleg




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## BigWheel




----------



## BigWheel




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

It's getting harder and harder to find non-repeating themed pictures...


----------



## Supe




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Supe




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg

Summer Wind:  for those times a Summer's Breeze isn't strong enough


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg

You blamed the dog for those piles of poop in the living room, while:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg

Subtitle: Or, How I Got Herpes






Shit, that was supposed to have the "679 reviews" tag at at the bottom. I will replace.

We could end this, right here and now, if we only had:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg

But wild hymens definitely can, so just keep that in mind.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg

When Im posting on the internet I keep this book right their by my computer its the best!


----------



## Supe




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Dleg

^Number?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BONUS DOUBLE 697, 698!


----------



## Ble_PE

Dleg said:


> ^Number?


If you'd quit staring at the lady you'd see it in the lower left corner. Pervert.   




 Heh, Middlesex.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

FUN LOGO.


----------



## Supe




----------



## Dleg




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Thanks for the DLEG. Glad I drink my coffee black.


----------



## Dleg




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Dleg

I would have hated to run into that guy.


----------



## Supe




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Dleg

Granny panties


----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Supe




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Only $5,250 a month people!


----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## User1




----------



## kevo_55




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Supe

Not sure what makes this ping pong film so great, but it is apparently super excellent and full of freedom.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## Supe




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg

This sounded like bullshit to me but apparently this is mostly true:



> _Hello_ is first recorded in the early 1800s, but was originally used to attract attention or express surprise (“Well, hello! What do we have here?”). But the true breakthrough for this now-common word was when it was employed in the service of brand-new technology: the telephone. Thomas Edison himself claimed to have initiated the use of _hello_ upon receiving a phone call—which required people to address an unseen and unknown person. It was simpler and more efficient than some other greetings used in the early days of the telephone, such as “Do I get you?” and “Are you there?”
> 
> _Hello_ obviously caught on, and spread along with the telephone. But had the actual inventor of the telephone, Alexander Graham Bell, had his way, our greetings might be very different today. For his entire life, he preferred to answer the phone with “_Ahoy_.”


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Dleg said:


> This sounded like bullshit to me but apparently this is mostly true:


I am totally answering with ahoy from now on.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg

I am a victim. Are you?


----------



## Supe




----------



## Ble_PE

Admit it, everyone knew what was coming for this number.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

lusone:


----------



## cement




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg

And also: How to make Chinese eyes.


----------



## Master slacker




----------



## Dleg

Or: "What do you call someone who graduated at the bottom of their class at medical school?"


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg

^WTF is that?






And the leading cause of death for those men who don't kiss their wives every morning before going to work is murder.


----------



## Dleg

OK, I know we have been trying to not double post, but I am about to go away for a while and I didn't want to let this one not be posted:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## cement




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg

My list is long, but not book-long.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg

^ I like that the hands are clapping, in an ironic "well played" kind of clap.

This tells the story of the other side of Donald Trump's "Access Hollywood" tape:


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Its a stretch....


----------



## Dleg

It is a stretch, but good creativity!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dleg said:


> It is a stretch, but good creativity!


It is also the number of the subdivision... which is how I found it!


----------



## Dleg




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Kalika PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg

The Chinese cat food factory named it this because that's what your cat will have over it's head after it eats enough.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Ble_PE

^WTF??


----------



## Dleg




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg

Hey Captain, I parked da boat real good!


----------



## leggo PE




----------



## Supe

Reason #801 to stay out of Louisiana!


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## ktulu




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

^^^Truth!


----------



## Dleg

... please get yourself checked for herpes!


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dleg

From Wikipedia entry "Acoustic Kitty"



> *Acoustic Kitty* was a CIA project launched by the Central Intelligence Agency Directorate of Science &amp; Technology, which in the 1960s intended to use cats to spy on the Kremlin and Soviet embassies. In an hour-long procedure a veterinary surgeon implanted a microphone in the cat's ear canal, a small radio transmitter at the base of its skull and a thin wire into its fur.[1] This would allow the cat to innocuously record and transmit sound from its surroundings. Due to problems with distraction, the cat's sense of hunger had to be addressed in another operation.[2] Victor Marchetti, a former CIA officer, said Project Acoustic Kitty cost about $20 million.[3]
> 
> The first Acoustic Kitty mission was to eavesdrop on two men in a park outside the Soviet compound on Wisconsin Avenue in Washington, D.C. The cat was released nearby, but was hit and allegedly killed by a taxi almost immediately.[4] However, this was disputed in 2013 by Robert Wallace, a former Director of the CIA's Office of Technical Service, who said that the project was abandoned due to the difficulty of training the cat to behave as required, and "the equipment was taken out of the cat; the cat was re-sewn for a second time, and lived a long and happy life afterwards".[5] Subsequent tests also failed.[2] Shortly thereafter the project was considered a failure and declared to be a total loss.[6]
> 
> The project was cancelled in 1967.[2] A closing memorandum said that the CIA researchers believed that they could train cats to move short distances, but that "the environmental and security factors in using this technique in a real foreign situation force us to conclude that for our (intelligence) purposes, it would not be practical."[7] The project was disclosed in 2001, when some CIA documents were declassified.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## cement




----------



## Supe




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

^Bonus Double!


----------



## Dleg

"What I love most about this screen protector is the reduction in color, contrast, and the overall gray haze that it imparts to the image"


----------



## Supe




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Dleg

Subtitle: What's for lunch at Johnson's Mortuary?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg

A book about Pi, for English majors.


----------



## leggo PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Supe




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dleg

I guess this would be "mental masturbation"?


----------



## leggo PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg

I had this set!  Maybe junior high? I learned a bit about engines from this one...



Supe said:


>


----------



## Supe




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dleg




----------



## MA_PE

Supe said:


>


That's like saying 80085 is posting "boobs" it ain't the same.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

^^ Skipped 889---






my 890:


----------



## Dleg

Ummm ... #metoo?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg

Surprisingly not covered in dog shit.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## Dleg

Or, "Why the surgeon had to remove 10 pounds of pennies, nickels, and dimes from my stomach"


----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Supe




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dleg

Fucking Nazis.


----------



## Supe




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## Dleg

Wouldn't have happened if she hadn't been carrying that umbrella.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Supe




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dleg

Original title "Well, you married her!"


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## Dleg

Or "A case study in inter-species rape"


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg

vhab49_PE said:


>


Um, number failure!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Dleg said:


> Um, number failure!


Hey, I had the right numbers.  Order, not so much.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Dleg

This would have worked great for keeping my condoms in a 3-ring binder.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg

This happened in the Battle of Saipan, during the largest Banzai charge of the war (IIRC). A freaking human wave, most of the Japanese armed only with sharp sticks, waiting to grab rifles from the fallen. I've been at the spot where this took place.


----------



## cement




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dleg

Most of the negative reviews thought they were buying a sex toy.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg

The one-star reviews were from customers who don't understand why it says "NoWekod" at the bottom of the card.


----------



## leggo PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg

Those aren't tears, goddammit, it's rain!  RAIN!!


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Dleg

No one briefed me on this!


----------



## roadwreck




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## cement

for folks with way too much free time






LOTR +1


----------



## Dleg




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## Dleg

When I worked in the oilfield, some rigs kept a pink hardhat as punishment for various infractions.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## Dleg

Oh I don't know about that. Leave one out in the sun long enough....


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg

"I sprayed the whole bottle, but she still smells like Jennifer Lopez!"


----------



## leggo PE




----------



## Dleg

^I don't get it. I'm dumb.


----------



## leggo PE

Dleg said:


> ^I don't get it. I'm dumb.


There are just dice with the sides of 9, 7, and 3. Not in any order. It was a bit abstract; I thought I'd test the limits a bit.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

@Dleg Kiewit has a couple pink F150's in their fleet for when staff wreck one


----------



## Dleg




----------



## Dleg

leggo PE said:


> There are just dice with the sides of 9, 7, and 3. Not in any order. It was a bit abstract; I thought I'd test the limits a bit.


You can do better!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Supe




----------



## User1




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe

BTW, you can legitimately buy this on Amazon.  The product questions and reviews are top notch.  Such gems include:



> This sux. I put this in the mailbox of my neighbor hoping it would end her and her bloodline. Little to no avail, it didn't work. So now I'm 40 dollars lighter and she has three tits.





> *Great Product, Poor Packaging* I purchased this product 4.47 Billion Years ago and when I opened it today, it was half empty.


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dleg




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg

Third world problems.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## leggo PE

vhab49_PE said:


>


No bueno.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> No bueno.


Porque?


----------



## leggo PE

Couldn't see the photo.


----------



## Dleg




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Couldn't see the photo.


I have this issue often with at work.  Damn filters block everything.  Also, very excited to be out of the 900's, getting tired of filtering out the Porsche photos.


----------



## cement

talk about a quickie


----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## User1




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg

Works great for food storage. Shitty bowling pins, though.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

&lt;&lt; Current life status


----------



## Dleg




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## Dleg

LOL.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Dleg

Inter-species erotica is all OK when the thing with the horse dick turns into a human in the end. I guess.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dleg




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## cement




----------



## Supe




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BONUS!  10/27 IS MY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## leggo PE

Hello Kitty!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Why so angry mr squirrel?










and again... with the number.


----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dleg

^Not seeing it.


----------



## csb




----------



## leggo PE

We engineers really like to count with pictures, but not play other games so much.


----------



## Dleg

Crikey!


----------



## Supe

It's tiny, but issue 1037 is in the top left.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## cement




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Or if that is too vague....


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## Supe




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## leggo PE

Ble_PE said:


>


I see that exact tram on a weekly basis.


----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## User1




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Holy poo, how did anything ever function?!?


----------



## Supe




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## Supe




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## cement




----------



## MA_PE

we missed this one.  Please insert above.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

1078 was up there out of order?


----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## cement

checking twice this time


----------



## MA_PE

vhab49_PE said:


> 1078 was up there out of order?





If you look above 1077 was skipped.  I added it for completeness.

theoretically 1082 is the current post but all I see is a warning to not hot link the image so here:




Don't worry Cement.  I've got your back.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MA_PE said:


> View attachment 11944
> 
> 
> If you look above 1077 was skipped.  I added it for completeness.
> 
> theoretically 1082 is the current post but all I see is a warning to not hot link the image so here:
> 
> Don't worry Cement.  I've got your back.


Dude.  Was not an attack.  Confusion more like it. And covering my butt for those who might attack for a missing number.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## cement

Mister Rogers misbuttons his sweater when he arrives and promptly corrects his mistake.


----------



## Supe




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Also, 11/08 - not the date results will be released.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

Results won't come out on 11/11 either


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Or 11/12


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Aint happening on Nov 13 either.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Guess what, probably not 11/15 either.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

Nada for 11/17


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I think it will be a while till we get to a date where there COULD be results.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

So I kinda want to get to the 12xx's before early December so we can use this to make "predictions". It's not like the noobs are checking out this SF.


----------



## Kalika PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> So I kinda want to get to the 12xx's before early December so we can use this to make "predictions". It's not like the noobs are checking out this SF.


Oh we'll get there before you know it!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Oh we'll get there before you know it!


~70 posts in under a month. This thread has slowed down, but it seems doable.






Nov 23 is shopping day!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Kalika PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Getting closer to the time... only 1 week before the date of last October's release.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## Kalika PE




----------



## Jimbo Three




----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm certain the results are coming out on Nov 32nd


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

@In/PE/Out really wants to read our guesses on the release date


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

BONUS 1156-1157


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

I almost posted for 12:00


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Kalika PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## Supe




----------



## RBHeadge PE

getting close to 12xx series.


----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Ooooooooooohhhhhh.... almost time! for results!


----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## Kalika PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

My second guess



Kalika PE said:


> View attachment 12103


My first guess


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Nope


----------



## RBHeadge PE

#3 and I hope not


----------



## In/PE/Out

Not sure what you’re all talking about, but...


----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Is it possible it will take until 12/12?  On 12/03 would meet last year's release date.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

1212 or 1213 are possible, especially if something weird happens. They're probably more realistic dates for the straggler states. I based mine on when the new exam's cut score meeting is scheduled and adding a couple business days. This model seems to fit best whenever there's a new exam.


----------



## Kalika PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out

representin’!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Supe




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## cement




----------



## Supe




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## cement

Salida is a pretty cool mountain town.  Don't know why folks are being ordered out.  Maybe this is directed at Texans?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Kalika PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Nope


Winner Winner, chicken dinner!


----------



## Supe




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Starting to feel like I am playing games with myself.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Also, representing my SAT score, both times I took it.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Supe




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Supe




----------



## cement




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Supe




----------



## cement

oh snap!


----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Supe




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## cement




----------



## Master slacker




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Mr. Zane

This game is getting cold, why???


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Mr. Zane said:


> This game is getting cold, why???


I keep forgetting to come check it... since the rest of the board is pretty quiet right now.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

Apparently 1312 stands for ACAB which is an acronym for All Cops Are Bastards.  Some interesting pics when searching for "1312"


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

1320 is a name typically adopted by 1/4mile racing clubs...


----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Supe




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Violator




----------



## Supe




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Ble_PE




----------



## cement




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Mr. Zane

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## cement




----------



## 23and1




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Mr. Zane

https://i5.walmartimages.com/asr/362a5073-a44f-403d-8201-aa0e9bbeff63_1.a45eeb9f62d941e01c15cd7b9f66890a.png


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Stardust




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

I'm sure @knight1fox3 knows what this is. I have no idea...


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## In/PE/Out




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Supe




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## chaserB_PE




----------



## chaserB_PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The house from Nightmare On Elm Street...


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## cement




----------



## Road Guy




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Mr. Zane

Somehow, this thread is just to keep everybody informed that I am still alive...lol...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Fisherman504




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

1471 has some bizarre google search results.... took a few pages to get to something almost normal


----------



## NikR_PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> 1471 has some bizarre google search results.... took a few pages to get to something almost normal


I saw that and just didn't have the patience.


----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


> 1471﻿ has some bizarre google search results.... took a few pages to get to something almost normal


WTAF? :l


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Mr. Zane




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Roarbark

I actually kind of want to read this.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Roarbark

Hellz yeah.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## NikR_PE

This is so silly. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dancing_plague_of_1518


----------



## Austenite




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Austenite




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## Austenite




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## Roarbark

*The number isn't shown in ze pic, but this is xkcd comic #1531.*


----------



## NikR_PE

Roarbark said:


> *snip*
> *The number isn't shown in ze pic, but this is xkcd comic #1531.*


Related


----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## Roarbark

Gotta get those gaming packets.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Roarbark said:


> Gotta get those gaming packets.


Which packets are the turbocharged ones? left or right?


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## Orchid PE




----------



## Anthr_Engr




----------



## Roarbark

YES!


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## Roarbark

*Edit*: Flight 1549, which was attacked by a roving squad of geese, and landed in the Hudson.


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark

Sad i missed the lego santa set. But this was better.
A WILD GERMAN HAS APPEARED.


----------



## JayKay PE

There was a really big earthquake that happened in 1556 that killed a ton of people.  I chose the Lamborghini tractor because that makes me happier.


----------



## Supe




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE




----------



## SaltySteve PE

Check the pattern in the shoulder. Sorry for the double post...


----------



## Supe




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE

strugglebus


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## Roarbark

SaltySteve said:


> [1562 post, picture cut so I don't spam / confuse]


. I know where that is. Mildly creepin on me?


----------



## LyceeFruit PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## JayKay PE

Look!  An update from the previous:


----------



## Roarbark




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Roarbark

RBHeadge PE said:


>


^ what I see from RB. Gonna go ahead and assume it's #1583 though.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Roarbark said:


> ^ what I see from RB. Gonna go ahead and assume it's #1583 though.


They took that down fast! I replaced it with another image.


----------



## Roarbark

so many tractor photos.


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark

I life.


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark

This..... Looks familiar....
I think I actually owned this one. 





But also:


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Mystori




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Happy Valentine's Day


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## JayKay PE

(^^ The best Avanegers multi-verse)


----------



## Roarbark




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Anthr_Engr




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark

Surprised Pikachu, I give you your long lost cousin: *Surprised Santa*!


----------



## JayKay PE

Wait, is that his mouth?  I just assumed he was a red-nosed drunk!  I mean, check out his ride:


----------



## Roarbark

You're..... probably right. But I like my way better.




During this search I found a whole 'nother counting forum (on a "Sex and the City" fan forum). They got up to 3000 something, then somehow fell back to 2000.
As of 12-25-2019 they are... somehow down to 950 again. (yes, I checked... they're counting up...) *Let's all keep better count than the S&amp;tC forum*.


----------



## JayKay PE

We shall overcome!  We're engineers!  We know numbers should go up instead of down!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## Roarbark

Edit: Replaced, since link broke.


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark

Aww hell yeah. New game added to my list of things I probably won't buy, because I still have to finish Gloomhaven before I'm allowed to play more, but look fun.


----------



## JayKay PE

I have no idea what that game is your referring to, but I like the doggie-things!


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> I have no idea what that game is your referring to, but I like the doggie-things!


The Claustrophobia 1643 is the name of a board game, looks like.


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Are we doing battle maps?  I can do battle maps!


----------



## Roarbark




----------



## JayKay PE

(forbidden cruise)


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## JayKay PE

To counter that number downer: MOAR PATTERNS (I need to get back into sewing, some of these are cute)


----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> To counter that number downer: MOAR PATTERNS (I need to get back into sewing, some of these are cute)


^^^ Quite a shoulder:waist ratio those women have.


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Wait...how are we only at 1669, but the thread is at 1675?


----------



## NikR_PE

maybe some were real numbers and not integers.


----------



## JayKay PE

Hmmmmm.  This is ultra suspicious, but we're not in the mafia thread, so I'm unsure if squinty eyes are appropriate?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Because sometimes people reply without posting a picture... like this


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Because sometimes people reply without posting a picture... like this


You could post multiple pictures per post until it catches up.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Here, I'll help us catch up...


----------



## Roarbark




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## aog




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## Dexman PE PMP




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark

Saw a number repeated up there (Jean's last &amp; Dexman), so here are two in one. 





AND


----------



## JayKay PE

Want to get the number images up to the thread count (which should be 1690 after this post):


----------



## Supe




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Now the image number is one ahead of the post count. Sorry @JayKay PE, I couldn't resist myself. 





000


----------



## NikR_PE

You are welcome.


----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## JayKay PE

I like this game, so I'm going to keep playing even if nobody else will!


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> Want to get the number images up to the thread count (which should be 1690 after this post):


This is actually what I was trying to do... Where is this thread count # shown?




NO! WHEE WOULDN'T WANT TOO LOOSE DATA, NOW WOOD WHEE?


----------



## JayKay PE

@Roarbark, when you're on the main page of the forum it should show the post count (I can't remember if it does on mobile or not?):


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Been over 24-hours.  I'm posting again!


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> [1726 img]


Is that Michele Kwan?


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> Is that Michele Kwan?
> 
> *img 1727*


Are you trying to gender my blocks?  Gross, roar.  Gross.


----------



## Roarbark

Just observing a strong resemblance. Michael Kwan?


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Didn't want to do another lego, but look how badass this dude is?  And he comes after the astronaut guy!  THEY COULD BE BEST FRIENDS?!?!


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> Didn't want to do another lego, but look how badass this dude is?  And he comes after the astronaut guy!  THEY COULD BE BEST FRIENDS?!?!


Pretty sure I owned this dude   ^^^ 
I found another friend:


----------



## RhoYourBoat

First time posting here lol. Hope this counts!


----------



## Roarbark

RhoYourBoat said:


> [pic omitted from quote]
> 
> First time posting here lol. Hope this counts!


Welcome to the thread/site  . Looks good to me. 




Edit: Holy shit, it's $800,000.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## thekzieg




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## thekzieg




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## RhoYourBoat




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## JayKay PE

24-hours have passed!


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> 24-hours have passed!
> 
> View attachment 17289


Was waiting for someone to open the package, and reveal what's inside. Oh the suspense.


----------



## JayKay PE

Pink gin?  I am intrigued, yet, baffled!


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

how do yall manage your attachment storage. Mine has filled up a couple times and I have to go delete pictures? Kinda makes me want to quick this thread


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP

Become a supporting member today! Only $25 a year!


----------



## P-E




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## RhoYourBoat




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## thekzieg

jean15paul_PE said:


> how do yall manage your attachment storage. Mine has filled up a couple times and I have to go delete pictures? Kinda makes me want to quick this thread


I use the "Insert other media" dropdown at the bottom right and then "Insert image from URL" and paste the url for the picture...I can't remember, but I don't *think* it counts against your storage limit.


----------



## JayKay PE

I just copy + paste like a monster


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Nobody posted - quick, post more clothing patterns that I wish I knew how to sew so I could actually wear these:


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## RhoYourBoat




----------



## Roarbark

jean15paul_PE said:


> how do yall manage your attachment storage. Mine has filled up a couple times and I have to go delete pictures? Kinda makes me want to quick this thread


I've just been copy pasting, and haven't run into an issue yet... Prob will happen soon.


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## RhoYourBoat




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## RhoYourBoat

been trying hard to use photos &amp; I quite like this one!


----------



## P-E




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Nobody posted for 24-hours!  JK double picture post:


----------



## JayKay PE

TRRRRIPLE PIC POST (creepy long neck girl):


----------



## Roarbark

Why have we forsaken you?


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Nobody posted today; I'm continuing:


----------



## Supe




----------



## JayKay PE

Supe said:


> *pic snip*


I spy 1783.  WE'RE NOT GOING BACK.  ONLY FORWARD TO MATCH THE POST COUNT!  BAM:


----------



## Supe

JayKay PE said:


> I spy 1783.  WE'RE NOT GOING BACK.  ONLY FORWARD TO MATCH THE POST COUNT!  BAM:


Fixed - it hotlinked to the wrong one!


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## JayKay PE

Swedish detective series.  I...might investigate this further to see if it's streaming anywhere.


----------



## Supe




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark

I.... I couldn't not post this one. 

*The number is tiny, and at the bottom (ha). And maybe illegible... It's 1793 for those who can't read tiny words, or are distracted.*


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## JayKay PE

@Roarbark, I love off-centered busts.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> @Roarbark, I love off-centered busts.


You and me both.


----------



## JayKay PE

Ugh.  All the 1770 and one images are so...colonial.  Now for something different.


----------



## Supe




----------



## JayKay PE

yum yum yum


----------



## Supe




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Nobody posted!  Continuation:


----------



## Supe




----------



## JayKay PE

Vintage baby...doesn't that just mean they're adults?


----------



## Roarbark




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark

Now that's what I call a landslide.


----------



## JayKay PE

Hell yeah, old timey fashion strikes again.


----------



## Roarbark

Yus.


----------



## JayKay PE

Sexy...steampunk pirate?  Idk.


----------



## Supe




----------



## Roarbark

@JayKay PE now this is what I call style.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Ages 5-12.  Is it because it is a choking hazard or because it is so complex?


----------



## Supe




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Nobody posted since yesterday, next number!


----------



## Supe




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## JayKay PE

No post previous day, time to post about (fictional) factory conditions!


----------



## JayKay PE

NO PREVIOUS POST.  I'M GOING TO POST AGAIN.


----------



## Supe




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Roarbark

Timely.


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Supe

Fun fact - the "Great Stink" occurred in London in 1858, and was the result of dead bodies, slaughterhouse waste, and raw sewage festering in the Thames.


----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## JayKay PE

All I want is fashion and to have a corseted waist as skinny as these girls:


----------



## Supe




----------



## JayKay PE

Literally only chose this one because of the spectacular amount of facial hair present:


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Mustache spoon?


----------



## Supe




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Nobody posted!!


----------



## JayKay PE

Nobody posted!  One of my favorite runs...at the start.  Quickly went downhill...


----------



## JayKay PE

Nobody posted!  I'm going to see how many I can get in a row...


----------



## Supe




----------



## Roarbark

Vegan..... Hotel?


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## JayKay PE

Whaaaaaaaaaat.  More fashion?


----------



## Supe




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## JayKay PE

No one posted!  Vintage World's Fair-GO!


----------



## Supe




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Are we doing coins?  Let's keep doing coins:






EDITED BECAUSE @jean15paul_PE HAS GOT MY BACK AND I CAN'T COUNT


----------



## Roarbark




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Dothracki PE

1891: the year of the Russia famine, which is known to be the powder keg that sparked the socialist movement.






On a side note, my college history class that I was required to take was actually on 19th century Europe and this was one of the topics we discussed.


----------



## Roarbark

JayKay has been uncharacteristically quiet on this thread. She must be busy.

I Love You Since 1892 (That's a pretty long time!)


----------



## JayKay PE

I don't want an interactive adventure into any history...


----------



## Supe




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Roarbark

I AM TOO LATE. IGNORE THIS.


----------



## Roarbark

The Wright 1903 Engine.


----------



## JayKay PE

Two photos so we stay on track:


----------



## Roarbark

Thanks, sorry.


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Dothracki PE

So many history lessons just looking at photos of the years. This is also a year where VD went rampant...


----------



## Supe




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## JayKay PE

@RBHeadge PE, I'm so confused.  A decade after 1920, and yet, every other year on that poster is not a decade later (1921, 2018)...


----------



## Roarbark




----------



## JayKay PE

@Roarbark, ilu for also posting fashion.  Also, think this is interesting, size 14 = bust of 32".  Nowadays a US size 14 has been upsized for vanity sizing and I think most busts for that size is around 41-43".


----------



## Supe

JayKay PE said:


> @Roarbark, ilu for also posting fashion.  Also, think this is interesting, size 14 = bust of 32".  Nowadays a US size 14 has been upsized for vanity sizing and I think most busts for that size is around 41-43".


That was back when a housewive's diet of gin and cigarettes was all the rage!


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## JayKay PE

I AM SO SORRY THREAD FOR NOT POSTING SO LONG.  MY FIRST LOVE.


----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Dothracki PE

Back to Olympics... I forgot that the 1936 games were hosted by very early Nazi Germany


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Nobody posted yet today!!!


----------



## Dothracki PE

My favorite subject in history


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Continuing with the school photo theme:


----------



## Supe




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## envirotex




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Roarbark

12/4/1956
"The Million Dollar Quartet" Jams at Sun Records Studios in Memphis. 
Elvis Presley, Carl Perkins, Jerry Lee Lewis, Johnny Cash in an unplanned jam session. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAbbQl2pr5s&amp;ab_channel=ToddKo1


----------



## Dothracki PE

Roarbark said:


> 12/4/1956
> "The Million Dollar Quartet" Jams at Sun Records Studios in Memphis.
> Elvis Presley, Carl Perkins, Jerry Lee Lewis, Johnny Cash in an unplanned jam session.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAbbQl2pr5s&amp;ab_channel=ToddKo1


I saw the broadway play of that. It was a great story, I didn't even know was a real event. Good music too!


----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> 12/4/1956
> "The Million Dollar Quartet" Jams at Sun Records Studios in Memphis.
> Elvis Presley, Carl Perkins, Jerry Lee Lewis, Johnny Cash in an unplanned jam session.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAbbQl2pr5s&amp;ab_channel=ToddKo1


I GOT TO VISIT THAT STUDIO.  It was sooooo cool!


----------



## Supe




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Dothracki PE

Had to claim this one...


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## Dothracki PE

Roarbark said:


>


Good band, was going to post the same thing if I got to 1975


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## NikR_PE

I guess I am a metal rooster.


----------



## Roarbark

Supe said:


>


Interesting! I wonder why he regressed in 1992-1993, and 1996?
 



NikR_PE said:


> I guess I am a metal rooster.


:th_rockon: That's pretty metal. (Does it still tag you if I add the quote as an edit?)




Who can it BEEEEE now.


----------



## cement

chat amongst yourselves


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark

Dothracki said:


> [eyepic]


Doubleplusgood



JayKay PE said:


>


Link broke already


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Roarbark said:


> Link broke already


Awwwwwww, I can still see it on my setup?  Idk how this works anymore.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark

A little hard (impossible) to see the year but this is from Rolling Stone July 8-22 *1993*

Couldn't skip seinfeld gang in strange see-through shirts, leather deep-V vests, spike bracelets, and whatever other madness is going on here.


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## JayKay PE

MY FAVORITE CAR


----------



## Supe




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## leggo PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## cement

we were warned....   wait, what?


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dothracki PE

Supe said:


>








Anyway...


----------



## Roarbark

My god, we've passed the present.


----------



## JayKay PE

@Roarbark, we've always been past the present.  We're past the present right now...?!?!?!?!


----------



## Dothracki PE

Roarbark said:


> My god, we've passed the present.


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## wilheldp_PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Roarbark

Lego my eggo.


----------



## Supe




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark

Dothracki said:


>


I own this (steam sales wallet vacuum syndrome) but have not played it yet. Recommend? 

Also, lol


----------



## Dothracki PE

Roarbark said:


> I own this (steam sales wallet vacuum syndrome) but have not played it yet. Recommend?


No idea, but the game looked good to me. I really like the Fallout series and this appears to be similar. The previous edition of Metro 2033 was apparently the standard for graphics card testing for a few years so it must have really good graphics from the developers.


----------



## Roarbark




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark

Will they still be human? Who knows! Anything's possible!


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## Dothracki PE

Save the date!


----------



## Roarbark

Dothracki said:


> Save the date!


I see your eclipse, and raise you





They don't say where on earth to view from tho.


----------



## JayKay PE

Late to the game and short...


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## JayKay PE

...who is Tonya and why are you giving her money?


----------



## Roarbark

@JayKay PE you ask too many questions. Just like Tonya.


----------



## JayKay PE

FLEES THE CHAT


----------



## Roarbark




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Roarbark

Banned for double posting.


----------



## Dothracki PE

There's no banning in this game, that's a different thread.


----------



## Roarbark

Banned for inflexibility


----------



## JayKay PE

Tis the season:


----------



## Dothracki PE

AMPLIFIERS!!! CRANK IT UP TO 11!


----------



## JayKay PE

@RBHeadge PE messed us up the last page and double posted a number, should be 2075 this post


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Roarbark

I'm so confused, I must have missed a page with my last post? Mea culpa. @JayKay PE I probably screwed everything up again.


----------



## JayKay PE

@Roarbark, no biggie, I think @Dothracki got us back on track with the 2078 bodega


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Roarbark

Happy Halloween-ish time!


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Hmm, too real.


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## ss15




----------



## Dothracki PE

@jean15paul_PE this is for you, stay safe!


----------



## Roarbark

I am highly unoriginal, so:

@jean15paul_PE this is also for you. Hope life under Zeta is okay for you and yours.


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Roarbark

yessss
View attachment 19185


----------



## Dothracki PE

Merica


----------



## Roarbark

View attachment 19189


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


>


Who is this Leigh Cabrera, and why do you owe her slightly more money than I owed to Tonya Weber?

*And WAIT WAIT WAIT just a dang minute we skipped all the way from 2099 to 3000. *

We've got to go back. 

View attachment 19228


----------



## Dothracki PE

Roarbark said:


> Who is this Leigh Cabrera, and why do you owe her slightly more money than I owed to Tonya Weber?
> 
> *And WAIT WAIT WAIT just a dang minute we skipped all the way from 2099 to 3000. *
> 
> We've got to go back.


I screwed it up! Sorry!


----------



## JayKay PE

@Roarbark DID WE??!?!?!  I JUST ASSUMED YOU GUYS WERE PLAYING WITHOUT ME AND WERE WAY MORE EFFICIENT AND COVERED THAT HUNDRED?!  Okay, so this post is technically supposed to be "2114"

I'm posting from 2100 to catch up (and using one photo to get us back to 2114):


----------



## JayKay PE

This should be top, I think, if it's 2115?  I hate that the forum doesn't show sig figs anymore on post count...


----------



## JayKay PE

(Just realized it's 25 posts per page, yeah?  So that means 2125 should be the top of the next...right?)


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

(R-Z2118)


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Ooh I get 2020?? Lucky me.


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Just realized @squaretaper LIT AF PE has fucked up twice on the last two pages (posted 2020 instead of 2120 and 2015 instead of 2115), I've added those below as well as 2127.  BAD @squaretaper LIT AF PE!!!  Play by the rules or get banned by counting in a group with us!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

I no count too gud. I no smrt.


----------



## JayKay PE

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> I no count too gud. I no smrt.


I mean...you were an English major.  Just sayin...


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

JayKay PE said:


> I mean...you were an Engrish major.  Just sayin...


FIFY


----------



## Supe




----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> Just realized @squaretaper LIT AF PE has fucked up twice on the last two pages (posted 2020 instead of 2120 and 2015 instead of 2115)


I noticed, but I kept it on track this time.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Dothracki said:


> I noticed, but I kept it on track this time.


I ALREADY ACKNOWLEDGED I NO COUNT GUD. I NO SMRT.


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## blybrook PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Roarbark

Issa crabbit. 
View attachment 19297


----------



## Roarbark

Ugh. Double posted, and wouldn't let me edit? 

Edit:
View attachment 19298


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Dothracki PE

This train line I have actually seen


----------



## Roarbark




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## Dothracki PE

I don't see a difference...


----------



## JayKay PE

Was gonna post something else, but these are frickin' adorable:


----------



## Dothracki PE

JayKay PE said:


> Was gonna post something else, but these are frickin' adorable:


I'm going to order the A design for myself.

And there are more!


----------



## JayKay PE

@Dothracki, too bad the next pattern looks like something that Morticia would wear (nice, but not my style anymore):


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## JayKay PE

IT'S A RHINO


----------



## Roarbark

Whoah whoah whoah let's get this fashion thread back on track.

Though I do enjoy a lego set that can be  a reindeer, rhino AND a duck. (I assume #3 is a duck??? Why is the white cylinder on its head?)


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Roarbark

@JayKay PE


----------



## JayKay PE

*returns from the dead due to Roar tagging me*


----------



## Supe

(2178 in lower left, it's just reeeeally tiny)


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Dothracki PE

Kenwood makes great radios, right @squaretaper LIT AF PE??


----------



## JayKay PE

EDGY.  FLIRTY.  CLASSIC.


----------



## Supe




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Dothracki PE

I NEVER NOTICED THIS


----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## JayKay PE

BAM.  FASHION.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## JayKay PE

I always forget about this thread until @Roarbark reacts or calls me back in


----------



## Supe




----------



## JayKay PE

Fixes @Supe's computer the only way I know how:


----------



## SaltySteve PE

.


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Supe

Mmmm, vintage Marantz goodness.


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Roarbark

JayKay PE said:


> I always forget about this thread until @Roarbark reacts or calls me back in


"The count must flow!?"
and/or
"Don't STOP THE COUNT!!!"

I give you, the Tiny Tim apartments!


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Dothracki PE

Roarbark said:


> "The count must flow!?"
> and/or
> "Don't STOP THE COUNT!!!"
> 
> I give you, the Tiny Tim apartments!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20069


I raise you a $4mil mansion


----------



## Roarbark

Dothracki said:


> I raise you a $4mil mansion


Sry don't wanna live on "Betty Lane"


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## Dothracki PE

double post..


----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Dothracki PE

TRIPLE!


----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## TrickShotG




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## melanie




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Roarbark

Holy mackerel someone likes trains!


----------



## Dothracki PE

We went a little off the rails.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## Roarbark

They're bootlegos.


----------



## Dothracki PE

BRICK PHONE!


----------



## TerryR21




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.




----------



## TerryR21




----------



## NikR_PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Karissa




----------



## Kalika PE




----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

IYKYK


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## TerryR21




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Ble_PE

htt


----------



## Dothracki PE

We had a duplicate number so correcting that with this post.


----------



## Supe




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## JayKay PE

Trains? Trains.


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## Dothracki PE

My school definitely had some of these


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## JayKay PE

I feel like we got off again somewhere (since the top post is an odd number), but I'm too lazy to find it and fix it


----------



## Dothracki PE

It was @Roarbark with his wax... plus we were two numbers behind somehow


----------



## JayKay PE




----------



## pbrme

There was some shifting around on pg 117 where it jumped from 2300 series to 2200's. I coincidentally found a picture with all of the wrong numbers fixed:


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Roarbark

Dothracki PE said:


> It was @Roarbark with his wax... plus we were two numbers behind somehow


How'd you know I got waxed this weekend? [I'm sorry if I messed anything up!]


----------



## JayKay PE

boat


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## pbrme




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## pbrme




----------



## snickerd3




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## snickerd3




----------



## Supe




----------



## pbrme




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## pbrme




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## pbrme




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Roarbark




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## pbrme




----------



## Roarbark

I have no idea what kind of club this is, but I am intrigued.


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## pbrme

Roarbark said:


> View attachment 21340
> 
> 
> I have no idea what kind of club this is, but I am intrigued.




_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## JayKay PE

If each page is 20 posts...We should have topped with 2400, but idgaf and I'm just jumping back into the fray:


----------



## Dothracki PE

Hmmmmmm......


----------



## JayKay PE

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Dothracki PE

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## pbrme

You all are starting to create a theme.


----------



## Dothracki PE

I think we are out of the revelant CFRs now, the next one is about interfering with military. Here is the most expensive jar of peanut butter ($761 for three 6 oz jars)


----------



## pbrme

^Had no idea that was an actual thing.


----------



## JayKay PE

TTTTTUUUUUUURBO


----------



## pbrme




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## pbrme




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## pbrme




----------



## DoctorWho-PE




----------



## DLD PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## pbrme




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## JayUn PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## DLD PE




----------



## pbrme




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE




----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

Previous link borked.

Attempt #2:


----------



## pbrme

To get this back on track.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Purple crane time!


----------



## DLD PE




----------



## pbrme




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## pbrme




----------



## JayUn PE




----------



## pbrme




----------



## DLD PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## pbrme




----------



## Audi Driver P.E.




----------



## steel




----------



## pbrme




----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP




----------



## steel




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE




----------



## steel




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## steel




----------



## pbrme




----------



## steel




----------



## pbrme

Yep.


----------



## steel




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

We had two 2439, so I'm posting 2 pics to keep us on track. (I like when the picture number matches the post number.)


----------



## ruggercsc




----------



## steel




----------



## pbrme




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## pbrme




----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## pbrme




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## pbrme




----------



## steel




----------



## pbrme




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## pbrme




----------



## matt267 PE

Edit to fix miss count.


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Hey @matt267 PE you posted a 2465 image instead of a 2456 image.  Don't worry; I got you! Nevermind, you got you.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## snickerd3




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## steel




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------

